# Snake rack plans



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I plan to build a new rack for 50 L RUBs.

Had a trawl around the internet looking for plans but did not find what I was looking for.

Can anyone help? Plans , pics ideas?

regards

John


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I'd love to see some plans too!: victory: Anyone got any? (basicly a free bump)


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

what are the dimensions of a 50l rub?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Athravan posted one up, try getting in touch with her?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you thought about the actual racking RUB's sells?
Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Storage units - 2 bay industrial racking with 50 litre Really Useful Boxes


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

thats just shelves rather than a rack though.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Royal Rack:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Thats wicked, does it leave room for heatmats or wires? Heat from underneigh or back?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

yeh i wud like to see some too : victory:


----------

